# Trouble with my P89DC



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The slide is closing when I insert a full mag. Any tips to fix this problem would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

This is somewhat normal. I have a P944 that will do the same thing every once in a while if I use to much force to seat the magazine. It has happened on other guns I own also. 

Does it do it every time you insert a mag or sporadically?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It does it 99% time. I have 5 mags for it, 3 of them are factory, two are not and they all do this. I just sent my Sig P250 .45 back for this same problem. It started after about 100 rounds. I clean my guns after every use so I don't think it's from that. Come to think of it, my PT100AFS has done it 2-3 times out of 500 rounds but very rare. I have heard some people think that it's an added feature, but if the gun was not made to do it it's not cool to me. Also, I am not SLAMMING the magizine in, just slapping it enough to hear the click.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

3 separate guns, different brands, that all do this? What are the odds?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I swear I'm not too rough. Especially on the Sig. It's my baby.

My U22 NEOS dosen't do it!!!!!!!!


----------

